

MtGox out of business in 2014 - T-A
http://bitbet.us/bet/751/mtgox-out-of-business-in-2014/

======
GregorStocks
At these odds, betting on this that Gox will go out of business and hedging by
buying a bunch of Gox coins on Bitcoin Builder seems like free money. I think
you'd only lose if Gox doesn't pay its depositors most of their money but
stays in business, which I don't see happening.

